# Best way to break it off w/a chick



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tell me... whats the best way to break up with a chick whom you've only been with for 4 months, has been sleeping over your house nearly everyday, and fell in love with you within a short time? I wanna get back with my ex of 10 yrs, to finally throw in the playah towel and settle down, but dont know how to get rid of the one I have now without hurting any feelings.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

with the phrase "im gay"


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

this sounds like a case for the TP. somebody get the get the toffee pimp signal and point it in the air. (like in Batman)


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

hahaha. say "we rushed into things, the fire ingited, but soon died out, now it's like someone pissed on the fire...and then stomped on it"

hahahhaha i heard this one before, i almost pissed myself laughing


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

another PIMP has arrived.....
1.you can have her come in to your house while you are banging another woman 
2. you can get that on tape and show it too her 
3. tell her your gay...Not my first choice but it may work ...
4. tell her your impotent....
5. if i think of any more i will post for you Rhom....

Its Green for the money and Gold for the Honey

beans is that Lanny pofo in you avitar?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

imho, don't get rid of her yet, make sure your ex will take you back first. I mean the worse case scenario is that you won't have anyone.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Tell her the truth if you going to give her lame sh*t it will hurt worse


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

juss use im gay it will work no hard feelings wat can she say 2 u after u drop that bomb on her?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

14_blast said:


> imho, don't get rid of her yet, make sure your ex will take you back first. I mean the worse case scenario is that you won't have anyone.


 exactly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Tell her the truth if you going to give her lame sh*t it will hurt worse


 all in all Pcrose is right................







but ohwell...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

do something to piss her off and make her not like you anymore...annoy her with something everyday till she leaves you


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

CHEAT on her and let her see... then she'll be CRUSHED.. and leave you... 
but if she doesnt and just says she'll forgive you.. then you're a dead man.. cuz she's gonna stalk yur ass...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> CHEAT on her and let her see... then she'll be CRUSHED.. and leave you...
> but if she doesnt and just says she'll forgive you.. then you're a dead man.. cuz she's gonna stalk yur ass...
























thats funny


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree with pcrose. Tell her the truth. Make sure she knows nothing has happened. That you waited out of respect to her. Cause guaranteed, she will find out the truth eventually and when she does, she will freak out, and you might have a real bitch to deal with then.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

dam i love this site everyone is so f*cking funny .................


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:laugh: You made a thread about this Al! Thats cool, but as you know I couldnt help ya on this one buddy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

easy...invite her for coffee(but don't buy anything ..it might end up splashed up on your face)..tell her you want to talk about certain things ... tell her in ain't working out.that its you not her(lol).and that you need time to think things overs..

and if worse..the "i'm gay!" coming out the closet might work


----------



## Humboldt surfer (Sep 10, 2003)

tell her ya want anal to oral, she'll leave


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

just give her the old we need to talk routine man


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

14_blast said:


> imho, don't get rid of her yet, make sure your ex will take you back first. I mean the worse case scenario is that you won't have anyone.


 Best deal yet.. In every relationship (or break ups), you gotta have insurance. Cant break it off with one, and then shiet goes wrong and be left empty handed.



PCrose said:


> Tell her the truth if you going to give her lame sh*t it will hurt worse


True.. very true. The truth will set you free!!! But in this society of ours, the truth casn either make you, break you or get your assed kicked .

Plus another thing I gotta lookm out for is my ex (the one I wanna get back with) doesnt find out about this one. DAMN!!!


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

id keep both







you only live once


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Piss her off!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nail her then tell her that you make me question my sexuality. if that dosnt work nail her again and then tell her you are not gay but bi. if that fail nail her and tell her you are really gay and its not you its me.(that means it is all her fault but chicks dont know that)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> nail her then tell her that you make me question my sexuality. if that dosnt work nail her again and then tell her you are not gay but bi. if that fail nail her and tell her you are really gay and its not you its me.(that means it is all her fault but chicks dont know that)










My chick likes chicks..







so that shiet wont work.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> id keep both :laugh: you only live once


 thats ur best bet


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TAKE PICS OF U HAVING SEX WITH HER SISTER OR MOM IT WORKS THE BEST








dam sorry for the caps


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Death in # said:


> TAKE PICS OF U HAVING SEX WITH HER SISTER OR MOM IT WORKS THE BEST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sex and the word mom dont mix very well. tell her that she is boring and you like having it oral with you p's







ouch


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Humboldt surfer said:


> tell her ya want anal to oral, she'll leave


 some girls like this.

I would reccomend u just be a man and tell her the truth, or.. tell her u want a threesome with her and her sister.. either way, YOU WIN!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Jerry !! Jerry !! Jerry !!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

just stop brushing your teeth works for me


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

THE TOfFEE HAS ARRIVED, OH SCOOBY SNACKS TOFFEE MAN! LOL man if u want to be a straight pimp like myself a pimp tells the truth and u know why? cause u a pimp and who is she that u have to lie to her i dont lie to nobody cause who are they? aint no one that all that that i gotta lie to them tel her listen u ca take it the wroing way or not but its not owrking i like u and all but i want my ex and cant u understand that? i mena i culd be fuckig u and her and not tell u but im telling u cause i do care for u and she might give u some farwell head lol


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

englishman said:


> just stop brushing your teeth works for me :laugh:


 Another good one!!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Just tell her you have had better sex with a blow up doll.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> THE TOfFEE HAS ARRIVED, OH SCOOBY SNACKS TOFFEE MAN! LOL man if u want to be a straight pimp like myself a pimp tells the truth and u know why? cause u a pimp and who is she that u have to lie to her i dont lie to nobody cause who are they? aint no one that all that that i gotta lie to them tel her listen u ca take it the wroing way or not but its not owrking i like u and all but i want my ex and cant u understand that? i mena i culd be fuckig u and her and not tell u but im telling u cause i do care for u and she might give u some farwell head lol


 thank god, you arrived just in time.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK.. she just came by. Talked about things, which turned into mis-understandings, and then an argument. Started telling me how I lied about this and that, how I was wrong and dont admitt shiet.. blah blah blah blah BLAH!!!! DAMN!!! Now I remember why I left her punk ass!!!

But besides the point, I guess Ill keep trying to talk to her and see where it goes. Im not gonna tell the one im with now, just in case worse comes to worse.


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

take her to the Pittsburgh Zoo they have a very big piranha tank...


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

stab her in the head with a screwdriver


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jayrod said:


> take her to the Pittsburgh Zoo they have a very big piranha tank...





> stab her in the head with a screwdriver


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

> My chick likes chicks.. so that shiet wont work.


What does your ex think of chicks?
See the posibility here!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

tell her she's not your true love


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

say you want to break it off(with your hand on the door knob), slowly open the door, and run like hell


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

then slowly walk back to your house and grab your keys ...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> OK.. she just came by. Talked about things, which turned into mis-understandings, and then an argument. Started telling me how I lied about this and that, how I was wrong and dont admitt shiet.. blah blah blah blah BLAH!!!! DAMN!!! Now I remember why I left her punk ass!!!
> 
> But besides the point, I guess Ill keep trying to talk to her and see where it goes. Im not gonna tell the one im with now, just in case worse comes to worse.


 Who is this girl now?

BTW: AL. isnt still considered "cheating" if you will hang on to one girl while trying to get at another girl or ask you guys like to call insurance.

The best way to break up is to tell you are still not over your ex and that you rushed into things. blah blah blah!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Umm...the best way to break off with a chic is to make her break it off with you. Do things that will turn her the fcuk off. That way she won't get angry at you for breaking it off with her...think about it.

I've contemplated this many times before...







Just hope my gf doesn't read this forum.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

Toffee Pimp -- that was some good advice 2 thumbs up


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > OK.. she just came by. Talked about things, which turned into mis-understandings, and then an argument. Started telling me how I lied about this and that, how I was wrong and dont admitt shiet.. blah blah blah blah BLAH!!!! DAMN!!! Now I remember why I left her punk ass!!!
> ...


 I agree with Eric about saying you're not over your ex. For me, I would just tell the truth, know its easier said than done but I wouldnt front and make up a story. I wish you luck!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

take it from the toffe pimp, his advice sounds the best. you don't need to lie. tell it like it is.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Who is this girl now?
> 
> BTW: AL. isnt still considered "cheating" if you will hang on to one girl while trying to get at another girl or ask you guys like to call insurance.
> 
> The best way to break up is to tell you are still not over your ex and that you rushed into things. blah blah blah!


 1) She's Chinese-Viet mix.

2) It wouldnt be considered cheatting UNTIL they find out about it.

3) Good point E.. but what about if say in the begining, she did ask if you were over your ex and you said "Hell Yeah" and you did mention the "L" word a few times here and there just because she wanted to hear it!!! What then..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

accr said:


> Jerry !! Jerry !! Jerry !!










Too funny!!!









Zilla, I'd be honest with her (once everything is settled with your ex...) Only pussies hide behind lies - be a man, and tell her the truth, so you can look at yourself in the mirror the next day without a guilty conscience...

Good luck, mate.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

do what the russians do, give her a gasoil emina? spelling? hehe, i bet that would hurt like a f*cker.


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

After reading a lot of the posts here, I can see why so many of you guys have issues and are alone and not with a girlfriend that you want to be with! Some of you may think you are all that or players, but funny how you have to post anonymously here with IDs to brag about it. Bottom line, if you want a healthy relationship, build it on trust. Otherwise, you get what you deserve. Anyone who disagrees are a bunch of little boys with limp toys. Hmph!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

LexiLin said:


> After reading a lot of the posts here, I can see why so many of you guys have issues and are alone and not with a girlfriend that you want to be with! Some of you may think you are all that or players, but funny how you have to post anonymously here with IDs to brag about it. Bottom line, if you want a healthy relationship, build it on trust. Otherwise, you get what you deserve. Anyone who disagrees are a bunch of little boys with limp toys. Hmph!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Sheez just tell the truth man, worst that can happen is she clubs u with a frying pan. if ye tell a lie and she finds out well then anything can happen from a suck in the face to cold blooded murder.

and btw guys

You all really crack me up with some of those stupid suggestions u gave rhom!
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA AHAHAHAHAHA HOHOHOHAHAHAHAHIHIHIHAHAHAHAOIHO`HOHO HO


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Leave a sign on her door th reads:

*********************
*Welcome to Dumpsville*
* *
*Population: YOU *
*********************

That usually does the trick.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

ok you want her to dump you. Start wetting the bed at night while she sleeps over. She'll be gone in no time


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> After reading a lot of the posts here, I can see why so many of you guys have issues and are alone and not with a girlfriend that you want to be with! Some of you may think you are all that or players, but funny how you have to post anonymously here with IDs to brag about it. Bottom line, if you want a healthy relationship, build it on trust. Otherwise, you get what you deserve. Anyone who disagrees are a bunch of little boys with limp toys. Hmph!










I completely agreed with Lexi on this one. Ill be the first one to admit That i dont know sh*t about how women think. But throwing that L word in there makes things alot more serious for them. Im a guy and i know that a guy will say anything to get laid. Thats gotten me into some trouble over the years. Just be honest and tell her you did care about her but thats fading and you want to move on and not have to pretend you are happy in a relationship when you are really miserable. And dont try that lets still be friends bullshit cause i have never ever seen it work. Ive always been brutally honest in breakup which can also get you in trouble too (ergo my "Id rather jerk off" breakup line) Tell her the truth But sugarcoat it a little bit.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> After reading a lot of the posts here, I can see why so many of you guys have issues and are alone and not with a girlfriend that you want to be with! Some of you may think you are all that or players, but funny how you have to post anonymously here with IDs to brag about it. Bottom line, if you want a healthy relationship, build it on trust. Otherwise, you get what you deserve. Anyone who disagrees are a bunch of little boys with limp toys. Hmph!


 since you have a boyfriend and all......


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> > After reading a lot of the posts here, I can see why so many of you guys have issues and are alone and not with a girlfriend that you want to be with! Some of you may think you are all that or players, but funny how you have to post anonymously here with IDs to brag about it. Bottom line, if you want a healthy relationship, build it on trust. Otherwise, you get what you deserve. Anyone who disagrees are a bunch of little boys with limp toys. Hmph!
> ...


 I completely understand.. but like I said before, "the truth either makes you or breaks you". What happens if I do tell my current gf, then get back with my ex but doesnt work out. Do you think my current gf would take me back because I told the truth?? Hell No!!! I thank miss Lex for her honest advice by giving her perspectives from a females point of view.. but miss Lex, as a female.. you also know how you guys operate too.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

from experience ive found that If you break it off the chances of getting back together are fairly low unless she is like extremely into you. But if she breaks it off you can play up the whole "all i can think of is you" angle and possibly get back together. And even if your ex doesnt work out there are lotsa other chick out there man the whle world doesnt revolve around these 2.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Show her that you're making more time with your P's rather than her as if you're going crazy with the fish! Tell her you'll gonna study icthyology! (did i spelled it right?)


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

if you cant tell her to her face, get clingy (call at all hours, ask her to buy you things, cheat on her...)


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> > After reading a lot of the posts here, I can see why so many of you guys have issues and are alone and not with a girlfriend that you want to be with! Some of you may think you are all that or players, but funny how you have to post anonymously here with IDs to brag about it. Bottom line, if you want a healthy relationship, build it on trust. Otherwise, you get what you deserve. Anyone who disagrees are a bunch of little boys with limp toys. Hmph!
> ...


 Oh, I see...so tell us all what it's like to be a guy with a boyfriend...since YOU seem to think you know everything...and by the way loser...send me another e-mail like that and see what happens!


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> v4p0r said:
> 
> 
> > LexiLin said:
> ...


 For starters, to generalize how WE as in women act is just as bad as me saying ALL men are dogs. While in most cases, the latter is true, I know that there are really bad examples of women who think they can run any man's life. My point only was that any lie can be made known and whatever the situation is in regards to your ex and current girlfriend, it is bound to become an even bigger issue. There is no such thing as an honest lie or a small one. And ignorance is even worse. Not saying anything is just as bad in my opinion because it shows that you knowingly chose not to say or do anything. Hope this helps you somewhat. Best of luck.


----------

